

Why some Skypers are seeing red - bvi
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_27/b4235038625596.htm

======
amalag
I think this will curse them and intelligent developers will avoid them like
the plague. But is really a wakeup call with how VC companies treat employees.

------
protomyth
can someone explain this line from the article: "the company's decision to
repurchase would also cause a tax hit to him"?

